# Skb I series's double bow case.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Some lucky guy is going to snag up this skb i series double bow case. I bought this and used it on one flight. Selling for 200 obo! These are great cases with great warranties. Text or call if interested. 801-866-9597 ask for Eric.


----------

